# Its officialIm crazy



## Xue Sheng (Sep 19, 2011)

Pushing 50 and I just enrolled in a Master&#8217;s Degree program in Cyber Security and thinking about finishing my certificate in terrorism studies that I did not finish a few years back as well :s475: &#8230;&#8230; I have lost my mind :erg:  &#8230; of course&#8230;I could always plead insanity and runaway laughing like a crazy person&#8230;. And to be honest&#8230; to most that know me in the real world&#8230;that would be believable


----------



## MaxiMe (Sep 19, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Pushing 50 and I just enrolled in a Master&#8217;s Degree program in Cyber Security and thinking about finishing my certificate in terrorism studies that I did not finish a few years back as well :s475: &#8230;&#8230; I have lost my mind :erg: &#8230; of course&#8230;I could always plead insanity and runaway laughing like a crazy person&#8230;. And to be honest&#8230; to most that know me in the real world&#8230;that would be believable


What's that song I hear....
There comming to take me away haha, there comming to take me away


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 19, 2011)

no more training for you...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 19, 2011)

It's part time...I may be crazy...but I'm not stupid... and likely the cert will fall to the wayside once the reality of the MS kicks in


----------



## MaxiMe (Sep 19, 2011)

Exactly.
Seriously, good luck you've got a fun row to hoe.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 19, 2011)

I pretty much work in the field already...I just don't get paid for it due to the lack of the MS. You see the MS ultimately will cut down on my workload since I will then be considered specialized. I will still have a lot of work...just not as much and I get paid more too....welcome to working for the government 

It was actually a relief to make the decision to do this. Ultimately it does give me more time and more flexibility. 3 or 4 years and it is all done and no more thinking about it no more working on certifications just update training, which I already do. No more Desktop Administration, no more Hardware/Software support, no more of edging web development just Security and although that in and of itself is a bear&#8230; it is still less than I am expected to do now since I am already involved in it.... one more time...welcome to working for the government


----------



## Twin Fist (Sep 19, 2011)

crazy is as crazy does


so in your case?


nuttier than an outhouse rat


----------



## MaxiMe (Sep 19, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> I pretty much work in the field already...I just don't get paid for it due to the lack of the MS. You see the MS ultimately will cut down on my workload since I will then be considered specialized. I will still have a lot of work...just not as much and I get paid more too....welcome to working for the government
> 
> It was actually a relief to make the decision to do this. Ultimately it does give me more time and more flexibility. 3 or 4 years and it is all done and no more thinking about it no more working on certifications just update training, which I already do. No more Desktop Administration, no more Hardware/Software support, no more of edging web development just Security and although that in and of itself is a bear&#8230; it is still less than I am expected to do now since I am already involved in it.... one more time...welcome to working for the government


Hmm, sounds like I need yet another cert just to get rid of a few hats.


----------



## granfire (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, you's crazy!
I knew there was a reason we get along so well!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 19, 2011)

I think it is great Xue even if it may be painful!


----------



## elder999 (Sep 19, 2011)

I can't recommend continuing higher education enough-dude, you'll turn 53 anyway-yah want to be a 53 year old with an MS in cybersecurity, or one without it,_ wishing that you *had*_?-*that* would be crazy.

Good luck. :lfao:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 19, 2011)

granfire said:


> Yeah, you's crazy!
> I knew there was a reason we get along so well!



It is rather nice in the asylum... isn't it 




Brian R. VanCise said:


> I think it is great Xue even if it may be painful!



Yeah it will hurt... but then I like training Xingyiquan and that hurts so...... :EG:



elder999 said:


> I can't recommend continuing higher education enough-dude, you'll turn 53 anyway-yah want to be a 53 year old with an MS in cybersecurity, or one without it,_ wishing that you *had*_?-*that* would be crazy.
> 
> Good luck. :lfao:



Thanks, that whole being 53 without it thing wishing I got it was what the straw that kind of put me over the edge and made me send in the application


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 19, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> Hmm, sounds like I need yet another cert just to get rid of a few hats.



Nah.. certs and training just add hats... now a degree.. that gets rid of them.... at least in government work


----------



## clfsean (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah & you still talk with a Lisp...

Sent from my Thunderbolt on Tapatalk. Excuse the auto-correct spelling errors.


----------



## granfire (Sep 19, 2011)

clfsean said:


> Yeah & you still talk with a Lisp...
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt on Tapatalk. Excuse the auto-correct spelling errors.



LOL, be careful with that autocorrect!!


----------



## Jenna (Sep 20, 2011)

As long as your reasons are [select: clear | unclear] to you XS for wanting to gain these qualifications then there can be nothing [select: LESS | MORE] crazy than extra study and learning 

If you are already working in this field XS then your study will be a walk in the park I am certain.  And I hope your employer realises the value to them and is contributing also.  Wishes for success XS!


----------



## crushing (Sep 20, 2011)

Insane in the membrane!  I wish you the best in your studies.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 20, 2011)

clfsean said:


> Yeah & you still talk with a Lisp...
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt on Tapatalk. Excuse the auto-correct spelling errors.



Oh.. I'm sorry... I forgot there were Devil speakers here.... I should have said

 I just enrolled in a Masters Degree program in Cyber Security aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 20, 2011)

crushing said:


> Insane in the membrane!  I wish you the best in your studies.



Who you tryin' to get crazy with ese? Don't you know I'm loco?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 21, 2011)

Yup...I'm loco

I have been accepted and I'll do it, but I'll probably hate myself in the morning!


----------



## granfire (Oct 21, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Yup...I'm loco
> 
> I have been accepted and I'll do it, but I'll probably hate myself in the morning!






^_^


----------

